# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ëngjëll!

## studente22

erdhe dhe ike shpejt. sme le kohe te mesohesha me pranine tende.gjithcka duket kaq bosh pa ty, pa embelsine tende.gjithcka duket kaq bosh pa pranine tende engjelli im.ndihem pa fryme dhe nuk kam me force te eci perpara.ti shpejt hape krahet e bardhe dhe u largove larg. ngela serisht e vetme duke veshtruar fluturimin tend drejt qiellit.por sot per cudi dielli ndrin me shume se kurre.si per te me treguar se ti je aty, me veshtron dhe me ruan nga cdo gje.engjelli im, i vetmi i embeli engjelli im!

----------


## studente22

engjelli im sot po bie shi!mos ki frike.jam aty me ty.sdo ti le rete te zaptojne zemren tende.

----------


## studente22

valle engjejt te kane marre ne mbrojtje?ke ftohte apo te kane mbuluar me krahet e tyre te bardhe?erdhe dhe qendrove shume pak por i fale botes time kaq shume.kaq shume buzeqeshje, kaq shume lumturi.pse zoti te morri kaq larg engjelli im?pak meshire per mua spati?

----------


## studente22

miremengjes engjelli im!
mbreme u ktheve serisht ne endrrat e mia.me veshtrove gjate dhe nuk fole.mos valle u emrzite me mua qe te lash te shkoje?por zoti te donte me vete dhe smund te beja gje te te ruaja.me premtoi qe do jesh me mire ne krahet etij zemra ime!

----------


## studente22

miremengjes engjelli im.ndihem vetem dhe pse e di se ti me veshtron nga lart.
cuditerisht sot bota me duket shume e vogel.e mban mend cte kerkova per ditelindjen time, krahe te fluturoja te veshtroja te gjithe boten nga lart.ti vetem me veshtrove gjate dhe me the "nuk mundem te te fal ate qe kerkon por te premtoj se gjithmone do jem krahet e tu dhe do mund te fluturosh nepermjet meje.per shume kohe perpiqesha te kuptoja cfare fshihej pas atyre fjaleve por vetem  tani e kam te qarte.ti do fluturoje larg por njekohesisht do ishe pergjithmone pjesa ime dhe krahet e miresise tende do ishin pergjithmone te mite.
por sot do doja ta ktheja mbrapa ate deshire.e vetmja gje q e dua ehste te te ndiej ngrohtesine, qofte dhe per 5 min.

----------


## studente22

nje dite si gjithe te tjerat agoj.vetem, serisht vetem, pa ngrohtesine e prezences tende.me mungon zemra ime,me mungon te zgjohem dhe te degjoj zerin tend.

----------


## studente22

me mungon engjelli im!

----------


## studente22

engjelli im. mbyll syte dhe ndiej prezencen tende.tashme me viziton ne te jitha endrrat e mia.dhe gjithcka merr tjeter ngjyre tjeter dimension kur zgjohem ne boten realenuk desha qe ti te fluturoje larg meje. me beso te doja dhe te dua prane.me fal nese te bera te vuash me fal nese nuk munda kurre te t thoja dhe te te tregoja sa te dua.erdhe per pak ne kete jete dhe nuk mund te ngopesha me pranine tende.
engjelli im. je e vtemja enderr imja.me arritjen tende ne jeten time i cele te gjitha lulet e shpirtit tim.dhe tani  me le vetem te mbledh petalet e rena dhe te vyshkura te tyra.tani ato petale me veshtrojne ftohte, sikur me pyesin nese do ktheet serisht pranvera?
kam frike tju pergjigjem sepse e di qe zemra ime ska me fuqi te lulezoj lule te tjera, ska me fuqi te jetoj dhe nje pranvere tjeter.
por ta kam premtur qe do behem e forte dhe do jetoj per te dy.
dhe ja ku jam duke ngritur koken lart per te te derguar vetem puthje.
te dua shume engjelli im.shpresoj te jesh krenar per mua.

----------

